# How to use HCG before PCT



## msumuscle (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm on a 15 week cycle of tren a, test e, eq, and test p.  I have exactly 4 weeks until my cycle ends and I have not used HCG throughout my cycle, and I know I should have.  I have 10,000 IU's of HCG, can anyone tell me how much to use and how often to shoot for the last two weeks to get my testicles back into shape for PCT?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2011)

I have heard that 500 iu a week is the dose


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

That's the dose to use during a cycle. This will be different. Look at Heavy's PCT.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't wait to run it.  Start now at 500 iu 2x/week, and then follow heavy's pct protocol while the ester clears.  

no benefit in waiting longer to start and being shut down for longer.


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

i used 10000iu over 3 weeks. 2 x injections a week. So i mixed 5000iu into 3ml of sterile water and injected 1ml at a time. worked wel..


----------

